
Yale Researchers image a dying brain neuron for the first time - nnx
https://medium.com/technicity/yale-researchers-image-a-dying-brain-neuron-for-the-first-time-91b6d9c0d0b5
======
perl4ever
"This is was not because of the aged glia to sense the dying cell."

I'm guessing this was supposed to say the aged glia could not sense the dying
cell? Then again, maybe the opposite.

